# كلمة للباحثين والدارسين في الكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]منجم ذهب وكنز عظيم لغنى النفس وفرح القلب[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]+ أكشف عن عيني فأرى عجائب من شريعتك – عجيبة هي شهاداتك لذلك حفظتها نفسي – مزمور 119[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]يا للكرامة، يا للمجد العظيم الذي أُعطى لنا نحن البشر، إذ أن الكنز العظيم الذي لتتقوى مذخر لنا في كلمة الله، نحن البشر أُعطينا كلمة الله التي لا تُقدرّ بثمن، كغذاء حي لشبع القلب، وثوب مجيد لكساء النفس، وحياة أبد لكل إنسان يأتي ليغرف من بحر غناه المجيد....[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]كلمة الله يا إخوتي، منجم ذهب وكنز عظيم جداً، لا يُقاس بكل غنى العالم، إذ كلما نأخذ منه يزداد تألق وتوسع وتدفق في القلب، وجيل بعد جيل يغرف منه بلا شبع، ولا يستطيع أن ينهيه، فهو يظل كما هو لا ينقص قط...[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]وأقول لكم سرّ، عظماء هذا الدهر والباحثين بفكر عقلهم، والمعتمدين على دراسة الكتب والمعاجم والقواميس وحدها حسب قدرات كل واحد فيهم، معتمدين على الحكمة والمعرفة البشرية التي في هذا العالم، يستحيل عليهم أن يسبروا أعماق الحكمة والتدبير الإلهي الذي في كلمة الله معلنه بالروح القدس، لذلك يُصيبهم حوَّل في أعين قلبهم، فيروا بعقلهم المشبع بحكمة العالم وفكره كلمة الله، فيفسرونها تفسير حسب المنطق وكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع، فاقدين برهان الروح والقوة الذي يشع من كلمة الله، لذلك يُخطأ الكثيرين في الشرح والتفسير، بالرغم من أن كلامهم مقنع جداً وللغاية، لأنهم يفتقدون لبرهhن الروح الذي به كُتبت الكلمة، الذي [ تكلم أُناس الله القديسين مسوقين من الروح القدس ] (2بطرس 1: 21)، فطالما الروح القدس ساق القديسين ليكتبوا بإلهام، هكذا ينبغي أن يُساق الشُراح والمُفسرين بنفس ذات الروح عينه، لكي يكتبوا حسب التدبير المُعلن من الله بإلهام وبرهان الروح والقوة، لذلك كثير من الشراح الأتقياء يصلون قبل أن يشرحوا أي شيء طالبين قوة الله لتحل عليهم والروح القدس يسوقهم ليكتبوا بنفس ذات الروح عينه وذات الإلهام، لأن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتابهم ولا فكرهم الشخصي، لذلك واجب علينا أن نعرف ما هو قصد الله من كل ما كُتب في الكتاب المقدس، وماذا يُريد هو أن يقول للناس وليس نحن !!! فلا يصح أن نستخدم آيات الكتاب المقدس ونربطها ببعضها البعض حسب رؤيتنا لنثبت فكرنا نحن ونقول الرب قال، وهو لم يقل كما وضحنا لأننا نكتب بحكمتنا نحن وليس حسب حكمة الله...[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]يا إخوتي، *يستحيل علينا* أن تحل فينا قوة الله ونُساق بالروح القدس، وتُعطى لنا الموهبة حسب قصد الله، ونستوعب أسرار الكتاب المقدس ونكتب ونشرح ونُفسر ما فيه حسب مقاصد الله، وليس حسب مقاصدنا نحن، ونُعرف المعاني كما قصدها الله وليس حسب قواميس العالم ومفهومه،* إلا لو كنا* أنقياء القلب، متواضعين، منسحقين، نحيا في شركة مع الله، ومع القديسين سالكين في النور....[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]يا إخوتي لا تظنوا أن الدراسة وحدها تكفي حتى لو كانت صحيحة 100%، لأن سيظل ينقصها القيادة بالروح، لأن قد نصل لمعنى لفظة وهي صحيحة ونكتبها، *ولكنها لا تحمل قوة الله*، لذلك تخرج هزيلة لا يكتشف ضعفها إلا المتمرسين في حياة التقوى، ولهم شركة حيه مع الله وعندهم روح الإفراز والتمييز بالروح، أما الذين ليس لهم شركة مع الله الحي وليس عندهم روح تمييز لن يستطيعوا أن يميزوا روح الكلام، لذلك يضلون عن قوة الله وبرهان الروح والقوة، ويصل لهم الكلام في النهاية، عقلاً لعقل، وليس للقلب، لأن أن فُرِغَت الدراسة من روح التقوى وانحصرت في المعلومة وحدها، فقدت قوتها ولن تحمل قوة الله لكل من يقرأ أو يسمع ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فما أجمل أن يجمع الدارس والباحث، بين نقاوة القلب وتواضع المعرفة العقلية، ويكون بحثه ودراسته لانتفاعه الشخصي أولاً، لكي ينال من الكلمة نقاوة القلب وانفتاح البصيرة الداخلية، وذلك ليفهم ويستوعب بذهنه سرّ المسيح الرب المخبأ في الكلمة، لأن بنقاوة القلب واتضاع القلب وخضوع العقل لكلمة الله، وباستمرار القرع على باب الكلمة بالصلاة، تنفتح الأبواب المغلقة وتتدفق أنهار تعزيات الروح القدس، فينطق القلب والفكر معاً مسبحاً: [ عجيبة هي شهاداتك لذلك حفظتها نفسي ]...[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]يا إخوتي أقول لكم في الحق، الذي يشهد له الروح القدس، وأكتب بالسرّ الذي لن يفهمه سوى البسطاء في الروح، ويحملون قلب طفل وذهن مستنير بالروح، أن كل الذين لا يخضعون كلمة الله لعقولهم، بل هم الذين خضعوا لها بكل وقار ومهابة وتقوى، خضعوا لسلطانها وفاعليتها، فأن النتيجة الحتمية، أن الروح القدس *يُنير *العقل *ويفتح *الذهن، وفي هذه الحالة فقط سيجدون فيها ما لم يجدوه من قَبل، رغم قراءتهم لها ودراستهم المدققة فيها آلاف المرات، لأنهم سيجدون في تلك اللحظة اللؤلؤة العظيمة الكثيرة الثمن، الذي هو شخص الكلمة الحي القائم من بين الأموات، الذي سيشرق لهم بغنى مجده، مظهراً مجد نور الآب في وجهه المُنير: [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة، *هو الذي أشرق* في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيا إخوتي الأحباء في الرب يسوع، أن [ كل كاتب متعلم في ملكوت السموات يُشبه رجلاً رب بيت يُخرج من كنزه جُدداً وعتقاء ] (متى13: 52)، وهذا هو الباحث الحقيقي بالروح، فهو يكتب لا بما تعلمه كلمات الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع، بل ببرهان الروح والقوة، ليحل الروح القدس على السامع والقارئ، فيقنع قلبه أن يؤمن بالرب يسوع القيامة والحياة فيُعطي نفسه له، لكي يكون مقدس فيه ويحيا بحياته، ليقول بكل محبة وثقة وخبرة حقيقية: [ *لي حياة هي المسيح* ].... [/FONT]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2012)

*ما اجمل كلماته
ربنا يعطيني قوة من روحه القدس ليكي يساعدنا ان ندرس بين نقاوة القلب وتواضع المعرفة العقلية*


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2012)

آمين يا أروع أخ غالي محبوب يسوع والقديسين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض لكي نحيا بنفس ذات الروح
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## thebreak-up (31 أكتوبر 2012)

وهنالك ايضا من القادة الروحيين من ضلوا الطريق وفسروا كلمة الله تفسيرا جامدا. حتى اصبحت لدى بعضهم، مجرد قوانين وسقطوا بنفس الفخ الذي سقط فيه قبلهم رؤساء وقادة اليهود في زمن المسيح. واستخدموا كلمة الله ليبعدوا الناس عنها، وعوضا عن مساعدة الخطأة، زادوا همهم هما. فما عليك سوى تصفح عددا من المواقع الناطقة بالانجليزية المختصة بالكتاب المقدس والروحانيات وما يقابلها من منتديات لادينية وملحدة وترى بعينك نتائج التفسير الاعمى والجامد لكلمة الله وما سببه ذلك من ابتعاد الناس.


----------



## aymonded (31 أكتوبر 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> وهنالك ايضا من القادة الروحيين من ضلوا الطريق وفسروا كلمة الله تفسيرا جامدا. حتى اصبحت لدى بعضهم، مجرد قوانين وسقطوا بنفس الفخ الذي سقط فيه قبلهم رؤساء وقادة اليهود في زمن المسيح. واستخدموا كلمة الله ليبعدوا الناس عنها، وعوضا عن مساعدة الخطأة، زادوا همهم هما. فما عليك سوى تصفح عددا من المواقع الناطقة بالانجليزية المختصة بالكتاب المقدس والروحانيات وما يقابلها من منتديات لادينية وملحدة وترى بعينك نتائج التفسير الاعمى والجامد لكلمة الله وما سببه ذلك من ابتعاد الناس.



القلب الفارغ من نعمة الله لا ينتج منه سوى الجمود وضلالة الآخرين ...
فالمشكلة ليست في الكتب ولا العلم أو الفكر، المشكلة كلها أن كثيرين يعرفون الكتب ولكنهم لم يتذوقوا قوة الله ... والعيب الحقيقي هو في داخل القلب يا أجمل أخ حلو وعزيز في عيني، فلو كل واحد وضع أمامه الرب يسوع وتمنسك به شخص حي وحضور مُحيي، وعاش الإيمان الحي وترك قوة الله تحل عليه عوض فلسفته الخاصة والشخصية، سيكون إناء حي يسكنه الله الحي ليشع منه نوره الخلاصي لكل نفس، وسيقوده روح الله ويهبه نعمة لكي يقتاد النفوس للنبع الحلو... كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك
​


----------



## AdmanTios (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع أخونا الغالي مشكور بالمقام الأول

إن إستحضار الروح القدس الإرشادية هي بداية الإرشاد
السليم نحو إتمام الشراكة الحقيقة مع شخص رب المجد
الذي هو محور الأحداث التي تنبأت عنه بالعهد القديم
و التي أتمها هو بذاتُه عن طريق الخلاص بالعهد الجديد

أيضاً إن التقليد المُتسلم جيل بعد جيل من آباؤونا القديسيين
هو المفتاح الذهبي للإرشاد و للفهم و التفسير الصحيح للكتاب .

شكراً لإتاحة الفرصة بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
و كل عمل صالح لمجد أسم رب المجد القدوس*


----------



## aymonded (31 أكتوبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع رائع أخونا الغالي مشكور بالمقام الأول
> 
> إن إستحضار الروح القدس الإرشادية هي بداية الإرشاد
> السليم نحو إتمام الشراكة الحقيقة مع شخص رب المجد
> ...



أشكرك على هذا التعليق الواعي لشخصك الحبيب
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]يا  إخوتي، يستحيل علينا أن تحل علينا قوة الله ونُساق بالروح القدس، وتُعطى  لنا الموهبة حسب قصد الله، ونستوعب أسرار الكتاب المقدس ونكتب ونشرح ونُفسر  ما فيه حسب مقاصد الله، وليس حسب مقاصدنا نحن، ونُعرف المعاني كما قصدها  الله وليس حسب قواميس العالم ومفهومه، إلا لو كنا أنقياء القلب، متواضعين،  منسحقين، نحيا في شركة مع الله، ومع القديسين سالكين في النور....

ميرسي كتيييييير استاذي
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة محبوبة الله والقديسين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مقال مهم جدا 
شكرا استاذ ايمن 
الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب والعزيز جداً عندي
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا جدا
موضوع رائع
الرب يباركك*


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً، كن معافي
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اتمني يا ابي تنزل لينا مقاله او موضوع
كيف ادرس الكتاب المقدس وافهمه فهم صحيح بعيد عن التفسيرات الغريبه

او كيف ادرس موضوع معين اخرج منه بتعليم صحيح 
كتابي ابائي لاهوتي كنسي سليم


----------



## aymonded (16 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا عموماً يا أروع أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي مجهز موضوع باكتب فيه لأني لم أنتهي منه هو الكتاب المقدس والتقليد وكيف أفهمه واشرحه شرحاً سليماً واميز بين الحق والباطل، بس لم انتهي منهه بعد ووضعت جزء منه في المنتدى، وبإذن يسوع اكمله بعد لما انتهي من موضوع التوبة وخبرة حضور الله، فقط صلي من أجل؛ النعمة تكون معك​


----------

